

Ask HN: We could use your help completing the Founder Census - iamelgringo

I'm working with Matthew Shapiro, a Yale MBA student on a research paper that compares the startup environments of Boston, New York and Silicon Valley.  I signed on to help because I really believe in the project, and I'd love to read more research about tech startups.<p>We're trying to get entrepreneurs to respond to a 33 question form.  The information you give is kept anonymous, and everyone that completes the census will receive a copy of the results.<p>If you could take 5 minutes and fill out the census, we'd greatly appreciate it.  http://entrepreneurcensus.wordpress.com/
======
iamelgringo
Linkable: <http://entrepreneurcensus.wordpress.com/>

